# Megasquirt base settings



## water_wetter (Jun 2, 2006)

I've been searching for a write-up on what you need to set before you go to crank for the first time with no definite solution. I have ran megasquirt before, but it was bought used (so it was already set up, horribly). I found that megasquirt is easy to learn if it already works, but this time around i have a blank slate to start with.

I would like to get some good info and resources gathered here. heres a list of thing i need.

1. "Step by step" adjustments that need to be made to run the engine for the first time, like warm-up settings, spark tables, and fuel tables. just a base to get the motor running.

2. Better resource, or definate wiring diagrams that are VW specific. this was a nightmare for me as everyone uses V1 2.2. just have my fingers crossed for the start up coming.

3. A nice collection of proven and tested setting for the 6-8 different stock motor that come in vw's that see megasquirt.

I am running Megasquirt II V3.57 from diyautotune set up for dizzy, on a 1.8 16v. I am looking to start it this week, so i would like to cover my ground to minimize frustration.

feel free to chime in with help, concerns, additions, suggestions, or just to guide me down the right path.

thanks in advance for your help sorting through the piles of unusable MS info out there.:thumbup::beer:


----------



## water_wetter (Jun 2, 2006)

also, should i be using tuner studio, or megatune?


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Go with Tuner Studio, it has support for all of the latest and greatest firmware.

Concerning your first post, I have a pile of notes collected for a booklet/PDF document for using MS on a VW. With a little encouragement and some help from the commmunity putting together an msq repository I could bang the thing together and post up a download link for it.


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

I think that would be good and helpful.
For WUE and AE it would be great  Those are a bit pain to get working correctly.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Prof whatever help you need you got it, just ask!!

OP my answer is too long for a phone post so I will be back tomorrow with a good answer.


----------



## water_wetter (Jun 2, 2006)

Great. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Prof whatever help you need you got it, just ask!!
> 
> OP my answer is too long for a phone post so I will be back tomorrow with a good answer.


OK then! Anybody wanting to contribute an msq (or more than one!) PM me for my email address. When you send it please include the following info: Motor with ignition system type, MS processor, firmware and any mods being used i.e. boost control, launch control, PWM or stepper idle etc...

Paul, if I could, I'd like to send you the document for criticism/comments as I get it together.


----------



## SirSpectre (Mar 20, 2011)

Oh man I'd love to hear this as well. Installing this weekend and Im sure I'll be coming here for help a lot to get it started this weekend. If either of you guys have any advice for the settings for The basic load settings button it would really help.


----------



## water_wetter (Jun 2, 2006)

It seems the ms instaler package comes with a decent 4cyl startup for settings without maps of course. Tweak these base settings to suit my needs, like inj. Squirt order, etc. The maps I will be loading from spitfireefi.com. then I will set my triger angle. Calibrate my colant temp.(can I do this through tuner studio, or only through megatune?)

Diy said to use tuner studio for MSII 3.57.

Anything I am missing here for initial startup?


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

water_wetter said:


> It seems the ms instaler package comes with a decent 4cyl startup for settings without maps of course. Tweak these base settings to suit my needs, like inj. Squirt order, etc. The maps I will be loading from spitfireefi.com. then I will set my triger angle. Calibrate my colant temp.(can I do this through tuner studio, or only through megatune?)
> 
> Diy said to use tuner studio for MSII 3.57.
> 
> Anything I am missing here for initial startup?


Tuner Studio unregistered can do everything Megatune can and is easier to use. A registered copy of TS is the best tuning tool you can own.


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

Prof, I can send you my MSQ and some description, but the AE is not that good (car will see 9AFR when tapping the pedal, when cold).
Other than that it was driving good with the k04-023 (until I took the stuff out of the engine) up to 0.7/0.8bar.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

HidRo said:


> Prof, I can send you my MSQ and some description, but the AE is not that good (car will see 9AFR when tapping the pedal, when cold).
> Other than that it was driving good with the k04-023 (until I took the stuff out of the engine) up to 0.7/0.8bar.


Send it!


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

Email sent!


----------



## mjleamy (Mar 16, 2004)

I would be happy to contribute to the booklet a section on the Patatron mods. After I bought an early unit from him (works great!), and then after he went south, I built a few v2.2 setups for me and other people on this forum that followed Patatron's spark mods and wiring diagram.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Honestly I think those mods should die a quick death. They are more complicated then necessary and arent in the msextra docs.


----------



## mjleamy (Mar 16, 2004)

> need_a_VR6
> Honestly I think those mods should die a quick death. They are more complicated then necessary and arent in the msextra docs.


There are two arguments here being confused. Yes, the Patatron mods are not preferred and shouldn't perpetuate - this is rather _a propos_ if you know the Patatron story  However, lots of us have them, and many of us would like to know how the boards were modded, and further how to wire the units. This is the purpose of documenting them. A second purpose for documenting them is so that owners know how to reverse the mods so that newer mods (e.g., the ones in the MSExtra documentation) can be retrofitted.

My offer still stands, and I would be happy to preface the documentation with a note that the mods being documented are no longer preferred/suggested/etc.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I am fine with that as long as there is in bold 40pt font the following disclaimer: "for the love of all that is good and holy, and otherwise under penalty of great pain, DO NOT use the following modifications on purpose."


----------



## NightCat (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm pretty new to this too but I can try and help,

Im on a V2.2 Board w/ MS-I Processor using TunerStudio (Registered) and MegaLogViewer,

Setting the Engine Constants and getting your Req_Fuel will definitely get you in the right direction, be sure to set your injectors correctly!!! get the right flow rate or it'll jack up your Req_Fuel. I did that..whoops... Then also your squirts/cycle and all that good stuff. www.Msextra.com helped me a bit with some of this.

Then try and find a similar set-up and try a base map essentially, also keep in mind where you live, Right off the bat I had to do Baro correction for living at 6200'ish ft. Checked Wunderground.com for the local baro, converted in/Hg into KPA and set my Barometric correction in TS. (this helped the car a lot)

Be sure you have all your sensors calibrated (TPS can be done through TS) and dont have any exhaust leaks for 1) it'll stink on a new tune, 2) lean out.

If you dont have a WBO2, Get one unless you plan on a professional tuning coming in after it fires up, DONT USE AN AEM like me :-( wasnt my choice, its what the client wanted...use an Innovate LC-1!! awesome device, very versatile, I've used LC1's on imports for a long time to tune.


I couldn't get my 10:1 CR 8v to idle at any less than 45 fueling, it seems to really like 10-11* timing, hope that gets ya going.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

need_a_VR6 said:


> I am fine with that as long as there is in bold 40pt font the following disclaimer: "for the love of all that is good and holy, and otherwise under penalty of great pain, DO NOT use the following modifications on purpose."


 :laugh: :laugh: indeed... confuses the people making wiring harnesses, confuses people when it comes time to test/troubleshoot, just all around a pain in the ass. 


if youre after more msqs and maps, i have a handful posted on the spitfire site, and another handful or so that havent made it on there that work well also. havent been doing a ton of vw stuff lately but still have plenty on the tuning computer :beer:


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

I am personally not planning on covering V2.2 mainboards at all. Anybody wanting to contribute info on them is welcome to do so and I will add an Appendix with said info and give credit where it is due. PM me if you are interested and I'll send you my email address.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I'd be willing to amend the 2.2 notes with my personal feelings as well as some technical content.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

need_a_VR6 said:


> I'd be willing to amend the 2.2 notes with my personal feelings as well as some technical content.


 so youll be adding the note about patatron stuff?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Perhaps! I have had to fix enough of them!


----------



## mjleamy (Mar 16, 2004)

ok, you guys are clicky like a bunch of sorority sisters. It would take me some time to document the Patatron mods, and at this point, the hassle seems hardly worth it. Count me out.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

mjleamy said:


> ok, you guys are clicky like a bunch of sorority sisters. It would take me some time to document the Patatron mods, and at this point, the hassle seems hardly worth it. Count me out.


 In my case I simply don't know all that much about the V2.2 boards in general and less about the Patatron modified boards. And since V2.2 boards are 2 layer vs the 4 layer V3.0 and V3.57 AND don't have VR input capability without adding an expansion board why bother.


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

I have a patatron board and could use all the diagrams I can get. I am not quite sure what mods were done to the board.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

mjleamy said:


> ok, you guys are clicky like a bunch of sorority sisters.


its true.


:wave:


----------



## still_a_G (Jun 23, 2008)

haha, a few specific questions but none answered. I know this is a year old now but I'm doing research again as I plan to crank my 16V this weekend.  http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5872174-Still_a_G-s-last-attempt-at-Corrado-ownership

So anyways, I had a 1.8L 8v G60 on MS2 and I've just popped in a 16v 2.1L.

If anyone can post up some screen shots of NA 16V setups I would appreciate it. I'll be using 36 lb injectors and wasted spark (ford coil).


----------



## still_a_G (Jun 23, 2008)

This was my 1.8L 8V. Injectors are 30 lb red tops with a 3.0 bar FPR. This car ran like poop. I'm hoping it had something to do with the engine and not the MS hardware.

Got a pretty good cold start:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Your afr table right around idle looks way too lean.


----------



## still_a_G (Jun 23, 2008)

Yeah, I was constantly playing around with the VE table. Could never get it where I wanted it. I hoping I get a hang of things with the new engine.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Start with the bins around idle stoich or
richer.


----------



## bluebug300 (Jun 30, 2007)

I need some help getting my Megasquirt v3.57 wired into an AEG harness but I don't want to thread jack. So could someone shoot me some PMs and put me in the right direction? TIA


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Threadjacker! Shot you a pm.


----------

